# Kollisionsabfrage bei schnellen Objekten



## firefligher (22. Okt 2013)

In einem kleinen Shooter den ich gerade programmiere (Voxel basiert), komme ich nun zu der Kollisionsabfrage von Kugeln. Diese fliegen ca. 1.2 Blöcke pro Tick, da aber ein Ziel (Spieler) kleiner als ein Block ist, gibt es Probleme, denn dadurch dass die Kugel so schnell ist, überspringt sie Spieler einfach.
Das sollte aber eigentlich nicht sein. Wie kann ich so etwas verhindern?


----------



## Rubber (22. Okt 2013)

Spontan dachte ich da an RayTracing

Also eine Linie erzeugen und dann auf die Kollision mit dem Spieler prüfen.
Dafür um den Spieler am Besten eine Hitbox legen.
Zum schluss dann schauen, ob die entfernung vom Start der Kugel bis zum Spieler < der zurückgelegten Strecke der Kugel ist.


----------



## firefligher (22. Okt 2013)

Ok, probier ich mal.


----------

